
Show HN: Sombras.app, toy to play with shadows and 3D, TensorFlow logo style - javierbyte
https://sombras.app
======
javierbyte
I really liked the original Tensorflow logo and wanted to make a generator for
graphics like that.

You can select which shadows to cast, the color of the lights and a 3D object
is generated for you. The app can export images and be shared and generate a
thumbnail with the design.

I made this app to test `react-three-fiber` and `useCannon`.

~~~
antoineMoPa
Beautiful!

------
BorisMelnik
very cool!

